#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Weekend Calendar

## Adventuredad

Hi
I am looking to create a calendar that would only show Saturdays and Sundays when i would type in a specific month.
I am very new to excel and would appreciate any help  :Smilie: 
Cheers

----------


## TMS

See the attached example.

It establishes the first Saturday in the month and then builds on that.

This is based on a link I found:

http://www.excelbanter.com/showthread.php?t=69933

It might need tidying up but I don't know what you ned it to look like.

Regards

----------


## arthurbr

Adventuredad,
is there any reason why you posted in the Outlook forum?

----------

